# Dog walking/camping web site?



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

We wizzed of to Norfolk last week for a few days away with the Whippet and Dobe in our Twin and again we struggled to find sites with good and accessable to the disabled (by which I mean not being miles away and across a busy road)dog walking. The ideal that we did find was an old airfield privately owned site where the owners were happy for us to pitch up nder the hedge and next to the footpath entry to paths and beach. OH was able to get from van to beach without having to use the leads at all and Rubin came back one morning with a rabbit hanging from his jaws, to show the next door neighbours who were old hippies and quite possibly, vegetarian!! 8O 
What would be useful to us, would be a book to tell us exactly where to go. The CCC site in Norwich for example, is sopposed to have a dog walk, but does it heck. It has a tiny bit of scrub, smaller than our front garden! 
Does anyone know of a book, or I'll write one!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Where do I send the cheque


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Could I suggest that, in the absence of a book, the MHF Campsite Directory be amended to include a space/section where members could put their comments or recommendations of campsites where there are good dog walks?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

> Could I suggest that, in the absence of a book, the MHF Campsite Directory be amended to include a space/section where members could put their comments or recommendations of campsites where there are good dog walks?


good idea - I will go and add the information to all the entries I have submitted now

Chris


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Is it just me that finds a Dobermann off the lead rabbit hunting in a public place somewhat disturbing? 8O


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

yes


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry-I should have been more specific- "Is it just me that finds ANY DOG off the lead rabbit hunting in a public place somewhat disturbing?"

:roll:


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Waleem said:


> Sorry-I should have been more specific- "Is it just me that finds ANY DOG off the lead rabbit hunting in a public place somewhat disturbing?"
> 
> :roll:


Nope - not just you


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

Velvettones said:


> Waleem said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry-I should have been more specific- "Is it just me that finds ANY DOG off the lead rabbit hunting in a public place somewhat disturbing?"
> ...


Nope it doesn't bother me either, just because you are afraid of something that you have no reason to be scared doesn't make it scarey.....I am afraid of tomatoes, they are always chasing me and squashing themselves on me....

Beer is talking but still....


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

he didn't say it scares him, he said he wasn't comfortable around that sort of thing happening in a public place


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Velvettones said:


> he didn't say it scares him, he said he wasn't comfortable around that sort of thing happening in a public place


Exactly !  (But as the beer was talking, I didnt think it worth pressing the point.....)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Personally, I don't like seeing a pet in public not under the watchful eye/ control of its owner. 

Or, put another way, I find what you describe as disturbing as next door's tabby hunting birds.

Dave


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

As a fellow dobermann owner I will be following with interest updates on campsites that are happy to take both dogs and dobermann's....'specially as there appears to be a difference!

We built up a substantial list of B&B and farms that would accept 4 legged visitors so are now a little bereft now we are MH'ing our way round. 

As for rabbits- our girl always finds a carcass to bring to me- not ones she has caught- already DEAD! We live near land infested by warrens so it is rather inevitable at times.

Anyone watch the tv program with Martin Clunes and the "ratting scene"?


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

I think it would be a good idea to add comments re dog walks from site.Several sites we have visited say good dog walking - only to find on arrival that you have to take the van to get to the start of the walk.
Excellent walking from the Forest Holiday site at Bedgellert(Snowdonia).
Other sites with good walks from site are:
Minehead C&CC
Glencoe C&CC
Freshwater East CC
Pembrey Country Park CC


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

More good sites for dogs. all have either a large dog walk on site or good walks directly from the site.

Ferrybridge CC Peterborough Walk straight into Nene Park. (huge)
Rooksbury CC Hampshire Walk straight into Bere Forest. plus very large dog field.
Scarborough C &CC (Burniston) Walk from site, cross road to footpath thats leads to Cleveland Way Coastal path, plus nice dog field.
Deep Meadows between St. Agnes & Perranporth has a very large dog field and less than half a mile down the road the cliff tops and coastal paths can be reached. Dogs are also still permitted on Perranporth beach all year.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

My contributions..

Ebury Hill C+CC site-lots of walks across the hills and fields (Shropshire Way.)

Cirencester Park CC site-extensive walks through the adjacent Royal Parks.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My contribution is that there are loads of recommendations for dog-friendly sites in this Forum already. 

Dave


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> My contribution is that there are loads of recommendations for dog-friendly sites in this Forum already.
> 
> Dave


I would just like to thank you for your valuable and uplifting contributions to this thread Dave. Much appreciated.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> My contribution is that there are loads of recommendations for dog-friendly sites in this Forum already.
> 
> Dave


There may be, but not in a specific location where they can be easily found.


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Dog friendly sites*

Firstly a biased suggestion.
The Old Oaks Touring Park nr Glastonbury, at which i am a warden. There is a long enclosed dog walk, complete with dog shower and poo bag bin. We welcome all responsible dog owners, dogs must be on a lead at all times around the site, ( not the dog walk ) . Also from the site, is a footpath leading to the fields and footpaths aound the Glastonbury Tor. We provide dog drinking water outside reception, and i carry a pocket full of dog biscuits for well behaved dogs. 
Secondly. Look at www.dogpeople.co.uk


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Waleem said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > My contribution is that there are loads of recommendations for dog-friendly sites in this Forum already.
> ...


  And I thought I was one of very few who at least gave a straight honest answer to your straight question 

My later point was simply that having a thread which had turned into naming dog-friendly sites was no better than previous ones in this forum, some even started by the same person 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-318422.html#318422

Dave


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

I agree with you Dave, though your comment could perhaps have been put less cryptically. :wink: 

There is little point in just naming sites in a thread because it will simply get lost in the mists of time; it would be more useful if people follow Ardgour's lead and add the information to any entries in the Campsite Directory.

Dogpeople.co.uk is fine as far as it goes, but it's not camping-specific and it only covers the UK.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

As my wife misunderstands me after 30 years, what chance have you lot got?


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Whilst I'm relativly new - I've already started to add sites & reviews for where I've stayed - now if you lot started to do the same....


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

chalky9 said:


> There is little point in just naming sites in a thread because it will simply get lost in the mists of time;
> 
> Not true if you copy and paste the site names into Notepad and then save the file.You can then add more sites to that text file as and when posted.
> You can then play around with the entries to "customise" them into any order etc you require.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Groper said:


> [if you copy and paste the site names into Notepad and then save the file.You can then add more sites to that text file as and when posted.
> You can then play around with the entries to "customise" them into any order etc you require.


You could equally well write the site names down in a notebook or diary, or on bits of paper which you could file in a Roladex (assuming they still make them), but why bother creating a database of your own when MHF has a perfectly good one?


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

I think a database which will allow for comments about sites that say they cater for dogs could be well used, we went to a site claiming a very nice dog walk and got there to find out it was gravel which was no good for our dog's paws as she hated gravel, we had to move on because of that alone.

malc


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

for anyone interested

Rolodex


----------

